# Horsefield shell health?



## Paranub (Dec 16, 2015)

Just noticed a few things on my Georges shell today, being new to this i wondered if this is normal, or could be something to be concerned about?

What are these white circles? (what i circled in red)
And what is this, it isn't flaky, and doesn't smell or anything. (circled in blue)







PS. just looked back on some of the first pictures of him, and i couldn't see them, but a few i took around a month ago, i noticed them, i first thought they look like little worms, but they haven't moved at all.


----------



## mike taylor (Dec 16, 2015)

Good question ! We don't know what it is . There is a thread talking about it . Look up squiggly lines . It's normal for the most part .


----------



## Paranub (Dec 16, 2015)

Another picture of what i circled in blue.





it doesn't flake, or smell or feel any different to his normal shell, just new growth?


----------



## Nathan Miller (Dec 22, 2015)

Hi,

My horsefield also have the gaps in the shell circled in red. From the information ive gathered it seems like its their shell growing. They dont want their shell to grow to fast so it will slowly form to the rest of the shell with them getting bigger. Im no expert and its my first time with tortoises.

If you do find out id appreciate knowing.

Regard


----------

